# All the Aires or Camperstop: which book?



## GMJ (Mar 29, 2022)

I know we are in the era of phone apps but I want to update my physical book. I currently have a 2016 edition of Camperstop.

Which, if any, of the *books* do you have?

Which would you recommend?

*As I say, I have no interest in apps thanks.

Thanks*


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 29, 2022)

Always have Vicarious Books All the Aires. Good format and it is so much easier to sit quietly and check over a map and places in a specific area at leisure. I do use Camperstop and P4N which have there place but our All the Aires has written notes about all the places we have stayed at previously. These may range from market days, local restaurants, overnight church bells to negative ratings in the form of. “Only use if no alternative”. A wealth of information on which the battery will never go flat…..


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2022)

I was impressed with the All the Aires book too...another member showed me his ( that sounds bad! ) planning on buying one for us. Haven't seen the camperstop one though.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 29, 2022)

The Camperstop one covers all of Europe I think. Does the All the Aires one only cover France? If so is there another all Europe one I'm missing?


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2022)

GMJ said:


> The Camperstop one covers all of Europe I think. Does the All the Aires one only cover France? If so is there another all Europe one I'm missing?


Think you have to buy for each country......makes it more costly, but I like the ability to use a smaller one for each country, do the same with map books. Assume the camperstop is a weighty tome?


----------



## GMJ (Mar 29, 2022)

Its larger than your standard size paperback but uses thinner paper I think


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Its larger than your standard size paperback but uses thinner paper I think


Let us (me)  know what you end up with! I am a bit hard on paperbacks...thinner paper might get damaged too quickly. My mapbooks disintegrate....don't know what I do to them. So got coated pages in the last one!


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 29, 2022)

All the Aires comes in France North, France South with a separate one for Spain and Portugal.


----------



## wildpapa (Mar 29, 2022)

Camperstop is miles better, IMO, covers whole of Europe too.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 29, 2022)

We have had numerous books but find the all the aires is the best


----------



## jann (Mar 29, 2022)

We use both. All the aires is the better one if you are just going to France


----------



## Stanski (Mar 30, 2022)

Camperstop has selected aires for all countries in Europe ( I have 2019), £25 - worth the money.
WHY not embolden technology?
I am very much anti tech as I like resolving things in a personal way.
As you use the forum it is obvious you can use technology so curious why only books.

So for a resume of how I function, I use:
Old traditional maps for France and Spain, current versions are Michelin 1995 and 1998,
Old 2012 AA Europe map that has routes we have taken marked on it along with other peoples suggestions for ALL of Europe.
A Philips Road Map 2020 (do not like it as weak accuracy and only selected roads, but does have All Europe small scale and large scale.)
WILDCAMPING app which replaced download onto Old hand me down Satnav (2008 era map).
A satnav if I remember to take it- not on this trip.
previously A tablet (now replaced by phone) to use Maps.me as I can enter co-ordinates in and review locations.
And finally - good old common sense, eyes and detective work to find locations.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 30, 2022)

Depends on where you are going and whether you want just stops or ideas for routes.   Just been in Nice browsing books there and picked up a copy of Europe en Camping Car 2022 by Michelin.  It is in French but great for setting up tours across all of Europe … with routes and stops.  It is in French so you need to be able to read that or use Google Translate.  But much better than anything I could find in English.


----------



## colinm (Mar 30, 2022)

We have 'all the aires' and 'Bord Atlas', I would note 'Bord Atlas' is not in english, so a translator app which uses phone camera is handy.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 1, 2022)

I plumped for the Camperstop 2022 book in the end and bought one yesterday on line for just over 20 quid.

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## dave and mary (Apr 1, 2022)

Camperstop with the download from the publishers ( not the app ) into our sat nave has been our only book for mamy many years, it takes all the hassle out of looking for a stopover.


----------

